# Brahms/Szell



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you know news about thete recordings (First release on CD)? Could be stereo?

Thank you


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I have not heard. *Judging only from Googling*, this CD of Symphony 1 (rec. 1957) is said to be stereo...though apparently, a much earlier appearance on a Epic LP was mono. I suspect the Haydn Variations (rec. 1955) is mono. Some think these transfers come from Sony France. Supposedly, the sound is good.

Performances are said to be very good, with Szell adopting quick tempi for Brahms 1.

FYI, available at Berkshire for $5.99. They mention the audio type as "analogue".


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> I have not heard. *Judging only from Googling*, this CD of Symphony 1 (rec. 1957) is said to be stereo...though apparently, a much earlier appearance on a Epic LP was mono. I suspect the Haydn Variations (rec. 1955) is mono. Some think these transfers come from Sony France. Supposedly, the sound is good.
> 
> Performances are said to be very good, with Szell adopting quick tempi for Brahms 1.
> 
> FYI, available at Berkshire for $5.99. They mention the audio type as "analogue".


Berkshire's 'analog' _usually_ means stereo. If they know it's mono they say so.


----------



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

It still seems an interesting publication.
I really like the combination of Szell/Cleveland: for example for me is better (Brahms Concerto op. 15) Serkin or Fleisher/Szell/Cleveland instead of Curzon/Szell/LSO, at least the orchestra.
Your opinion?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Mark60 said:


> Do you know news about thete recordings (First release on CD)? Could be stereo?
> 
> Thank you


The Synphony No.1 is the Epic recording from 1957 in Severance Hall. Stereo.

The Haydn Variations were recorded in 1955 in the Auditorium of Masonic Lodge,Cleveland. Mono, for Music Appreciation Records (what was this?) MAR 573 ,2 LP set.

He did all the symphonies in the 1960's for CBS, maybe you should hunt them out.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Mark60 said:


> It still seems an interesting publication.
> I really like the combination of Szell/Cleveland: for example for me is better (Brahms Concerto op. 15) Serkin or Fleisher/Szell/Cleveland instead of Curzon/Szell/LSO, at least the orchestra.
> Your opinion?


"Curzon's 1962 account of of Brahm's No.1 with Szell remains one of the works finest recordings,noble,dramatic and poetic." BBC Music Magazine, 2009.
I have it and the British Decca recording is superior to the CBS effort. The LSO play perfectly as they always did for Szell.
I have had the Fleischer recordings since they came out and they are big and a young man's rendition.
The recording are complimentary one to the other and there is no need to compare as you should have both plus a few other versions.


----------



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

moody said:


> "Curzon's 1962 account of of Brahm's No.1 with Szell remains one of the works finest recordings,noble,dramatic and poetic." BBC Music Magazine, 2009.
> I have it and the British Decca recording is superior to the CBS effort. The LSO play perfectly as they always did for Szell.
> I have had the Fleischer recordings since they came out and they are big and a young man's rendition.
> The recording are complimentary one to the other and there is no need to compare as you should have both plus a few other versions.


To me the most beautiful recording of the concert op. 15 is Gilels/Jochum/BP of great romantic nobility and beauty of sound.

I also ask your opinion on Walter/Columbia and Walter/New York Ph. for the Brahms symphonies: I know only op. 68 with Columbia (great).


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Mark60 said:


> To me the most beautiful recording of the concert op. 15 is Gilels/Jochum/BP of great romantic nobility and beauty of sound.
> 
> I also ask your opinion on Walter/Columbia and Walter/New York Ph. for the Brahms symphonies: I know only op. 68 with Columbia (great).


The main difference is that the NYPO recordings were made 1951/3 in mono and the Columbia S.O in 1959/60 in stereo.
The Columbia S.O. was an an ad hoc group put together to make recordings withWalter in Californis where he wss living in retirement.
As with the Beethoven symphonies with the Columbia orchestra made shortly before ,the performances are mellow and autumnal.
The New Yorkers performances are preferable unless you are one of those people who cannot stomach mono.
The Beethoven recordings were the first complete set that I ever owned and I still play them.


----------



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you.
about walter/beethoven/columbia I know and appreciate the cd with the fourth and sixth.


----------



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

moody said:


> [Szell] did all the symphonies in the 1960's for CBS, maybe you should hunt them out.


It was Columbia at the time. According to my database (from the notes to the Sony Essential Classics CD reissues in the 1990s):

#1: 1968
#2: 1967
#3: 1964
#4: 1968


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

jtbell said:


> It was Columbia at the time. According to my database (from the notes to the Sony Essential Classics CD reissues in the 1990s):
> 
> #1: 1968
> #2: 1967
> ...


Columbia was called CBS in Europe.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I believe Music Appreciation Records was a subscription deal sold and distributed by local newspapers. It started in the late 40s. I've got lots of the 78 sets, but I've never seen LP versions.

I can't remember which recording it was, but there's a great MA record made in Carnegie Hall where in the middle of a quiet portion a subway train goes by underground. Clear as a bell.


----------

